

Show HN: A Facebook messenger for Chrome - gurubavan
http://www.faces.im

======
tmikaeld
Very nice indeed, but the popup makes it hard to use.

I'm back to using Adium (Pidgin) since it also supports IRC.

~~~
gurubavan
tmikaeld, I agree that the popup isn't the best, but it's the best
implementation that's possible for group chat.

I used Adium for facebook chat for the longest time, but it doesn't support
group chat, which is a big use-case for me.

------
caiob
I would love if it showed up in-browser instead of a pop-up :)

~~~
gurubavan
Hey caiob, thanks for responding, it's definitely a popular request (see other
comments on this post). I wish we could do better than the pop-up, but it's
the only way we can support group chat.

------
gurubavan
Dev here, happy to answer any questions!

~~~
emilsjolander
I would love it if it worked like on android. What i mean is that when i press
a chat head i want the message ui to appear on top on the web page and not in
a new window. Also i would like it if the chat heads did not dissapear after
responding to a message so that i could keep all my active conversations in
chat heads

~~~
gurubavan
Hey emilsjolander, that's a common question! It's actually next to impossible
to do well — I've been trying to work around this for months.

If I used facebook's XMPP interface, I could do real-time chat in the chat
head. But facebook's XMPP interface doesn't allow for group chat or offline
chat.

There are plenty of facebook chat clients, but none of them do group chat or
offline chat, so I decided that was more important than real-time chat in the
chat head.

Hope that addresses your concern, if you have any suggestions I'd be very
grateful to hear them!

